#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Tutorial : Hoe plaats ik foto's

## Beckers Entertainment

*Algemeen:*
Voordat je een foto kan plaatsen op t forum, een kleine uitleg hoe t ongeveer werkt. Een foto moet continu geschikbaar zijn, dus een foto kan niet op het forum geplaatst worden als die op je eigen PC staat, of in je e-mail. Daarvoor moet een foto op het internet staan. Hoe je dat moet doen, en een foto posten op t forum, staat hier stap voor stap beschreven. Als je nog een vraag hebt, stel hem aan iemand, kijk of er iemand online is, en vraag het daaraan voor de snelste beantwoorden. Vraag het anders aan een moderator, die zullen veel voor je doen, om het jou/u zo duidelijk mogelijk te krijgen


*Het uploaden van foto's KAN als volgt:* 

Ga naar www.tinypic.com 
Klik vervolgens op Bladeren, en zoek de locatie op waar de foto op je eigen harde schijf staat. selcteer deze foto , Klik vervolgens op Submit. Dan moet de foto binnen een aantal seconde geupload zijn.
Vervolgens ga je dan naar de 2e URL waar IMG voorstaat. Kopieer de volledige URL en plak deze hier in een bericht


Ga naar ImageShack&#174; - Image Hosting
Klik vervolgens op Bladeren, en zoek de locatie op waar de foto op je eigen harde schijf staat. selcteer deze foto.
wat verder naar onder staat "resize image?" die moet je aanvinken en dan op 800 x 600 (15" monitor)
Dan moet de foto binnen een aantal seconde geupload zijn.

 Reduced: 88% of original size [ 769 x 521 ] - Click to view full image


Kopieer de link (hotlink for forums) en plak deze in je bericht,

 Reduced: 95% of original size [ 714 x 800 ] - Click to view full image



*Hoe een foto te plaatsen (die al op internet staat) op het forum:* 
Dus stel je ziet een foto op een andere site, die je graag wil laten zien op dit forum (het doorlinken van)

Gebruik de codes [img ] [/img ] (zonder spatie dan) en zet daartussen de url van de foto zelf neer. 
De url kom je als volgt achter:
Klik 1x RECHTS op de foto, en klik op eigenschappen. Daar staat ook bij Adres (URL): Het stuk tekst wat daarachter staat moet je volledig hebben.

 Reduced: 91% of original size [ 747 x 445 ] - Click to view full image


En dan staat hij erop... Veel suc6! En lukt het je niet, vraag gerust.

----------

